# job seekers benefit



## jillyb (3 Jun 2008)

Hi

i was on job seekers benefit for a couple of months, when i decided to go abroad. It was going to be longer than the two weeks your entitled to so i signed off. That was a month and a half ago. I'm back now-so do i have to go through the signing on process all over again?

thanks


----------



## gipimann (3 Jun 2008)

Yes, you need to sign on and make a new claim for Jobseeker's Benefit if your circumstances are still the same.   Your old claim will still be on file, so it shouldn't take too long to process.


----------

